
Don't panic, but that public Wi-Fi comes from ... inside your house - brk
http://www.dailydemocrat.com/business/ci_25059667/dont-panic-but-that-public-wi-fi-comes?
======
anigbrowl
Interesting, would not have guessed a company like comcast would go down this
mesh networking route. Bad news for competitors in the area, but good news for
subscribers, at least in urban areas.

